# Cycle DIET / PCT Help please



## akwild1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey guys, alright so umma tell you my cycle(s) I'm on, i know they are killer on libido , liver etc... i understand that so please spare me the lecture and for whats it worth I've never felt so damn good before. but i know that when i end my cycle thats when issues may arise. So with that I'm here to ask for some help... First of my stats, I'm 29 white male, had about 28% body fat before i started, and am down to +-20% or better at the moment. Ive been working out pretty decently an 1 hr a day, my breakfast is usually egg whites, fresh fruit 40 grams of GNC Ripped protein powder,  mid morning snack on some carrots and another protein shake , lunch is a salad and some kind of meat, usually chicken, with a mid day snack of a 40-60 gram shake, dinner usually some veggies and greens with a small portion of meat, and maybe a small shake. So lots of protein intake has been my goal. all in all I've been taking in about 160 oz of water a day.

So I've seen a great loss in fat, and muscles are definitely growing and I'm getting way more defined than i was prior to starting. So progress is good id say, compared to trying this without the additional help... 

My Questions ARE.... Is HCG and Clomid a safe PCT choice for my cycle. When Is the best time to start HCG (doses and duration of use as well ) , and whats my recommended dosing of climid and for how long????

Also... for what I'm taking, with a goal of getting more defined and melt fat away is my diet to small? A lot of people say for the Anadrol i need to eat eat eat .... is this really the case? I'm not trying to get 20-30lbs of water retention and muscle at this point. (thought muscle growth is welcomed) 


Heres my cycle info... First off i did the following 7 week cycle  WITH this Cycle Below 2 CC of 250 MG TEST E was used a week, for first 5 weeks 


                                  WIN                                    CYTOMEL
                                10mg tab                              25mcg tab
             clen                                        ANAVAR                              PROVIRON
          20Mcg Tab                                 10 MG Tab                            25mg tab
1	2 tabs/day   	2 tabs/day	        2 tabs/day		
2	4 tabs/day   	2 tabs/day   	2 tabs/day	   1 tab/day	
3	4 tabs/day	        3 tabs/day 	3 tabs/day	   2 tabs/day	 1 tab/day
4	3 tabs/day   	2 tabs/day 	2 tabs/day	   2 tabs/day	
5	2 tabs/day  	2 tabs/day 	2 tabs/day	    1 tab/day
6	2 tabs/day  	2 tabs/day	        1 tab/day	
7					                                                          1 tab/day

THAN at week 6 i began using a TRI Blend 2cc a week Testp, Tren, Mast
and will run for 10 weeks. (to week 16)
during the TRI Blend Use, 
-I've began using 50 mg a day anadrol (1 tab morning, 1 evening) Will run 5 weeks
- then 2 times a week i take tamoxofin 

Im on a great list of supporting vitamins and has had no issues so far with any of the above, i use high quality tudca, fish oils, aminos, milk thistle, l-taurine, acids etc...

So when i start closing in on week 16 at the end of my complete cycle- how should i go about initiating proper PCT with HCG /Clomid , doses and duration thank you.

Also with my current takings (tri-blend and anadrol) how can i maximize fat loss and lean muscle production ?

Thank you all for your continued support.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 7, 2016)

Well.... You're not gonna get off free of any lecture. (In a nice but firm tone) YOU SHOULDVE HAD THESE QUESTIONS ANSWERED BEFORE STARTING!!!

Since you're not running hcg now, you can either start now with 250mcg 2x/wk or just wait and blast before pct. 
Pct you need both clomid and nolva. General recommendation is somewhere around 50mg/wk clomid for 4 weeks and nolva at 40/40/20/20. 

I'm guessing you don't have these on hand.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2016)

whats your cycle history.With the list of compounds your using im assuming this is not your first or second cycle..If this isnt your first go how do you not know about pct or hcg?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 7, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> Hey guys, alright so umma tell you my cycle(s) I'm on, i know they are killer on libido , liver etc... i understand that so please spare me the lecture and for whats it worth I've never felt so damn good before. but i know that when i end my cycle thats when issues may arise. So with that I'm here to ask for some help... First of my stats, I'm 29 white male, had about 28% body fat before i started, and am down to +-20% or better at the moment. Ive been working out pretty decently an 1 hr a day, my breakfast is usually egg whites, fresh fruit 40 grams of GNC Ripped protein powder,  mid morning snack on some carrots and another protein shake , lunch is a salad and some kind of meat, usually chicken, with a mid day snack of a 40-60 gram shake, dinner usually some veggies and greens with a small portion of meat, and maybe a small shake. So lots of protein intake has been my goal. all in all I've been taking in about 160 oz of water a day.
> 
> So I've seen a great loss in fat, and muscles are definitely growing and I'm getting way more defined than i was prior to starting. So progress is good id say, compared to trying this without the additional help...
> 
> ...



What The ****.... if I understand this you ran a cycle of test e with winstrol t3 clen anavar and proviron? Now you are on test tren mast drol is this correct? 

And you are still 20% bodyfat? 

Dude... what the... 

You can not solve either inadequate training and/or improper diet with drugs.  When you come off regardless of pct this is going to be an epic disaster.  That's a promise.

Your diet is way off that much is very clear.  Most of the protein you are eating you probably are not using. It's excessive to the point where you will see no additional benefit. 

Your carb intake is basically a handful of fruit. How do you have energy to train?  You should be on a much higher carbohydrate diet especially with the nutrient partitioning from the tren and drol. I swear if you try and tell me carbs make you fat I will punch a hole in my screen. 

So let's start repairing this here.

First, what is your height and weight 

Second how many grams of protein carb and fat are you eating

Third buy your pct today. You need 5,000 iu hcg as well as clomid and nolva.  Enough to run those two at 50mg per day and 20mg per day for 8 to 10 weeks.

What are your doses too. You didn't say. Just says 2cc. That's volume not weight.


----------



## akwild1 (Mar 7, 2016)

YES this is my first time cycling, and the 20 percent body fat is an estimate... i couldn't tell you what my actual is at the moment. I work in a remote field far away from anything and can't make my own food, so yes my intake may be low, but thats because the camp food is some bullshit. So fat and carbs i can't tell you what I'm taking in but its low, with the idea i was hoping my own fat reserves would be melted away as fuel. my energy levels rise an fall, i couldn't train if it weren't for jekyl and other pre workout boosters giving me a quick shot of energy before i go in. I have 4000 IU of Hcg and 100 climid tabs on hand,... i do not however have nolva, because my buddy said he cant get it.. and he's my only contact. 

my height is 5 ft 9 " - when i started i was 248 lbs, i am now 215.2 as of this morning.


----------



## akwild1 (Mar 7, 2016)

and yes i know the cutting cycle is meant for someone with a lot less body fat etc.. but i assure you.... from my weight before an now, its worked... I'm not ripped but ill be damn if this shit didn't help me to where I'm at now. Regardless if my diet was to a T or not. Im by no means an expert so i know theres things i could had done better... and as i continue on, and learn from  you all an elsewhere ill become more efficient with the cycle and diet each time. I'm kinda alone on this due to where I'm at and lack of gym junkie support within an arms reach  so thanks guys.


----------



## akwild1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Also correct me if I'm wrong but I'm taking Tamoxifen, which is Nolva correct?  i have been taking it 2 times a week now for about 2 weeks, but have been holding the climid and hcg until the end. Idea behind that was i was hoping it would keep estrogen down and gyno away prior to noticing any symptoms than taking it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2016)

who told you to take all that shit on your first cycle?That may be the worst first cycle i ever saw


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your carb intake is basically a handful of fruit. How do you have energy to train?  You should be on a much higher carbohydrate diet especially with the nutrient partitioning from the tren and drol. I swear if you try and tell me carbs make you fat I will punch a hole in my screen.




Carbs will make you fat 

To the OP, that is one hell of a first cycle...and I don't think you planned well for it.  I will let the others clarify as they generally are smarter than me.


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 7, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> Also correct me if I'm wrong but I'm taking Tamoxifen, which is Nolva correct?  i have been taking it 2 times a week now for about 2 weeks, but have been holding the climid and hcg until the end. Idea behind that was i was hoping it would keep estrogen down and gyno away prior to noticing any symptoms than taking it.



Why didn't you go with adex/asin?  Nolva wont keep the bloat down, but does help with gyno....BUT, from my understanding Nolva is a SERM not an AI, and therefore should be used for a PCT.


----------



## akwild1 (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't have to take Nolva, only reason why i was is i was affriad i wouldn't tell the diff between sore nipples from estrogen, vs sore nipples from the dry environment i work in (above arctic circle) and my clothes shaffing as well as my shirt rubbing from cardio. stupid i know, but my nipples have always got blistered from work in the winter and cardio lol. so i took one tab 2 times a week as a precaution. 

On the flip side, taking that could be killing my gains... because theres a fine line between excess estrogen and just the right amount to build off of. 

Also Correction... i have 20,000 IUs of HCG  not 4,000

My plan was to start taking 1000 Ius daily, 10 days before last injection until 10 days after..... Than starting
 Day 1 - Clomid 200mg + Nolvadex 40mg 
Following 10 days - Clomid 50mg + Nolvadex 20mg 
Following 10 days - Clomid 50mg or Nolvadex 20mg

than done... Thoughts ?


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 8, 2016)

PCT is still wrong.  It was posted up above and i'm not about to re-type it.


----------



## akwild1 (Mar 8, 2016)

i see it, how much hcg daily week you thinking, and when should i start it? I got the above pct info off of some other websites no two places have the same awnser on anything I'm finding.


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 8, 2016)

the info on PCT here is probably the most reliable and most parroted routine I have ever seen, and I have run it with bloodwork that supports it as being good to go.  There is an entire thread on PCT, and I recommend you read it (just use the search function).


----------



## akwild1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Ya i been on this forum all day looking for the answer, no too people recommend the same thing. And most everyone seems to be doing a 4 week PCT, a lot don't like HCG in the cycle, nor Pct, and than some say its a must. Hard to know which info is the best info, i guess ultimately theres more than one way to PCT .... In addition to the PCT we been discussing, HCG, Nolva, Clomid, ---- whats your thoughts on using SARMS while PCT, supposedly they don't effect your system like AA does and what not, so is it safe, or not? i guess beings I'm nearing the end of my first actual cycle, I'm nervous to lose progress lol, and want to keep the good ball rolling haha. Im not trying to be a pain in the ass, and i seriously have been on this forum all damn day looking for tips, and answers, its all got my head spinning.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 8, 2016)

You haven't been reading as much as you claim of you think there's people here who advise skipping pct. 

Nolva is a serm. It's a shield protecting your nipples from estrogen. 
Completely different than an AI, which actually lowers the active estrogen in your body. So yes, nolva will prevent gyno but does nothing for all the other problems high estrogen causes. 

Everyone here recommends very similar pct plans. It's not like we all have wildly different ideas.


----------



## akwild1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Obviously you never read shit yourself guy, cause I never said I was skipping pct, and what I'm finding is people have done some simple cycles and everything im seeing pct wise is mostly 4 week pct scheduals- with slight variance on doses for clomid and nolva - and as far as HCG goes - I've ranges from 100-1000 ius a day. 

Yet with my cycle I've had input for 4 week upto 8 week pct suggestions. With very little touched on doing and when to initiate each step of pct for clo/ nol or HCG. 

So if y'all wanna talk shit, and point a finger saying to go over there an look for answers , that's fine. Obviously I came to a forumn with a bunch of pricks , and not many mentors. 




ToolSteel said:


> You haven't been reading as much as you claim of you think there's people here who advise skipping pct.
> 
> Nolva is a serm. It's a shield protecting your nipples from estrogen.
> Completely different than an AI, which actually lowers the active estrogen in your body. So yes, nolva will prevent gyno but does nothing for all the other problems high estrogen causes.
> ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 8, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> Obviously you never read shit yourself guy, cause I never said I was skipping pct, and what I'm finding is people have done some simple cycles and everything im seeing pct wise is mostly 4 week pct scheduals- with slight variance on doses for clomid and nolva - and as far as HCG goes - I've ranges from 100-1000 ius a day.
> 
> Yet with my cycle I've had input for 4 week upto 8 week pct suggestions. With very little touched on doing and when to initiate each step of pct for clo/ nol or HCG.
> 
> So if y'all wanna talk shit, and point a finger saying to go over there an look for answers , that's fine. Obviously I came to a forumn with a bunch of pricks , and not many mentors.



I really just want to know where you got the idea to run this for a first cycle??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 8, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> Ya i been on this forum all day looking for the answer, no too people recommend the same thing. And most everyone seems to be doing a 4 week PCT, a lot don't like HCG in the cycle, nor Pct, and than some say its a must. Hard to know which info is the best info, i guess ultimately theres more than one way to PCT .... In addition to the PCT we been discussing, HCG, Nolva, Clomid, ---- whats your thoughts on using SARMS while PCT, supposedly they don't effect your system like AA does and what not, so is it safe, or not? i guess beings I'm nearing the end of my first actual cycle, I'm nervous to lose progress lol, and want to keep the good ball rolling haha. Im not trying to be a pain in the ass, and i seriously have been on this forum all damn day looking for tips, and answers, its all got my head spinning.



Your not getting this because you decided to use every steroid there is on your first cycle without much research..So you spent all day big deal...people spend years researching compounds before they try a simple 500mg test only cycle...you did it all wrong and now your blaming the forum for your short comings..My advice to you is to get off everything and run your 50mg clo and 40mg nolva till your blood work says your recovered and then dont touch gear till you understand how to use it


----------



## akwild1 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm not blaming the forum for short comings - I've went from 248 lbs to 214 that's a massive fat loss and have put on some amazing lean muscle. I don't see that as a short coming at all. I'm just looking for pct info - I have a plan but like the above cycle it may not be the best - but you all clearly don't know what to do either or you would had thrown a plan or there - instead you want to be doushe bags an bash.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 8, 2016)

so you think your cycle was a good idea?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> I'm not blaming the forum for short comings - I've went from 248 lbs to 214 that's a massive fat loss and have put on some amazing lean muscle. I don't see that as a short coming at all. I'm just looking for pct info - I have a plan but like the above cycle it may not be the best - but you all clearly don't know what to do either or you would had thrown a plan or there - instead you want to be doushe bags an bash.



No we just are tired of spoon feeding people. Look in the aas cycles forum and there is a million threads on pct.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 8, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> Obviously you never read shit yourself guy, cause I never said I was skipping pct, and what I'm finding is people have done some simple cycles and everything im seeing pct wise is mostly 4 week pct scheduals- with slight variance on doses for clomid and nolva - and as far as HCG goes - I've ranges from 100-1000 ius a day.
> 
> Yet with my cycle I've had input for 4 week upto 8 week pct suggestions. With very little touched on doing and when to initiate each step of pct for clo/ nol or HCG.
> 
> So if y'all wanna talk shit, and point a finger saying to go over there an look for answers , that's fine. Obviously I came to a forumn with a bunch of pricks , and not many mentors.





> And most everyone seems to be doing a 4 week PCT, a lot don't like HCG in the cycle, *nor Pct,*



It was a simple misinterpretation of what you said. Calm your mouth. 

The problem is that you had no business jumping on gear before having these questions answered. We get this all the time and it gets old, so bear with us as patience can be worn thin. 
I'm not calling you an idiot or a fool, you simply didn't do your homework. 
This is asking about condoms after you already dropped nut in a whore.


----------



## akwild1 (Mar 8, 2016)

I did research and I listened to advice of an long time user that built that cycle for me - obviously his idea of what was a good cycle for my goals was not - so why trust the pct he layed out for me as well? I have had everything from the start but I doubt his and now my better judgments so sorry for trying to be spoon fed alittle info. 

And once again yes I've read the pct threads and they are all mostly 4 week pct runs used for people coming off of not so scary cycles like the bullshit I just did lol. So once again just trying to find the adecute solution to somthing that's clearly not your problem nor somthing you all care about .


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 8, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> This is asking about condoms after you already dropped nut in a whore.



stealing this.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 8, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> stealing this.



I must say it was one of my more clever moments :32 (18):


----------

